# Wireless Honeywell Ptac compatible remote thermostat



## Skulybros (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello, we recently were hired to change zone thermostats for a dual stage forced air system. We installed Honeywell RTH9585WF1004 thermostats per the customer request. They also have three Amana Ptacs that they would like to install Honeywell wifi thermostats that will work with the Honeywell Total Home app. The caveat is there are no wires run in the walls for remote thermostats. The logistics are very poor to run wires without going exposed. Is there any combination of controls that we could install to go wireless that would still work with the Honeywell Total Home App? Is there a Redlink setup that would work? I am fairly new to the Total Home connected product line. Thanks.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Contact Amana, and find out if their wireless thermostats can work with the Honeywell app. Their thermostats are made by Honeywell.


----------



## Skulybros (Jan 10, 2021)

The standard Amana Digi-Smart wireless thermostat is not compatible. It works on radio frequency and just "talks" to the receiver you mount on the ptac. I did a ton of research this past week and found nothing from Amana specifically that works with the Honeywell app. I will however call Amana tech support tomorrow and ask specifically.


----------



## Sm_raudales (Jan 18, 2021)

HONEYWELL PROGRAMMABLE THERMOSTATS are known for their quality. See below for the ones we offer.

PRO 4000 SERIES,
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH4110D1007- 1 HEAT/1 COOL- FOR STRAIGHT COOL
TH4210D1005- 2 HEAT/1 COOL- FOR HEAT PUMPS

T SERIES, T6 PRO, 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH6210U2001- 2 HEAT/1 COOL (HEAT PUMP) & 1 HEAT/1 COOL (STRAIGHT COOL)

VisionPRO 8000 w/REDLINK, 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH8321R1001- 3 HEAT/2 COOL (HEAT PUMP & STRAIGHT COOL)

VisionPRO 8000 w/WIFI, 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH8321WF1001- 3 HEAT/2 COOL (HEAT PUMP & STRAIGHT COOL) w/VENT

Lyric Wifi Series, 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH8732WFH5002- 3 HEAT/2 COOL (HEAT PUMP & STRAIGHT COOL)

WI-FI FOCUSPRO SERIES, 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH6320WF1005- 3 HEAT/2 COOL (HEAT PUMP & STRAIGHT COOL)

Lyric T6 Pro WiFi, 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
TH6320WF2003- 3 HEAT/2 COOL (HEAT PUMP & STRAIGHT COOL)

Prestige 2-Wire IAQ Kit (High Def Touch Screen), 
Product info-CLICK HERE 
YTHX9421R5085WW- 3 HEAT/2 COOL (HEAT PUMP & STRAIGHT COOL)


----------

